# Laws for buying a handgun in minnesota



## rjrudolph (Oct 12, 2012)

I want to buy the Smith & Wesson MP40 and cabelas has a great deal where i can get the gun, holster, 3 mags, and 3 grips for $550. But being from florida we don't have a cabelas any where near us. But I have to go see the inlaws in minnesota for christmas and they do have one. But I was wondering what all would I need to have in order to buy it when I get there? Im not familiar at all with minnesota laws and dont want to get up there and not be able to get it cause i dont have all the proper stuff.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

There are three options to purchase or transfer........you have to apply for a permit to purchase/transfer a handgun in Minnesota...Minnesota Uniform firearm application/receipt permit to purchase/transfer......you must complete an aplication and submit it to a local police chief or sheriff..if you are asking for a transfer, they have seven days to notify you of it's status, they will conduct a series of backround checks, and when completed, a permit will be issued good for one year. If you have not obtained a permit to purchase, the individual selling the firearm, must report the potential purchase to either the local police dept., or sheriff...they have 5 days to determine whether you are eligible to possess a handgun. If you want to make a one time purchase from a dealer, and you do not have a permit, you may apply directly at the gun shop. The gun shop will require you to complete a consent form that allows them to conduct a name and date of birth backround check to determine your eligibility to purchase a firearm. The gun shops are entitled to charge a fee for this service. Personally, I would order the firearm from somewhere else, and have it sent to an FFL in Florida...costs more, but do you really want to jump through all the hoops in Minnesota, just to get this particular firearm? It's not like this is a difficult firearm to find.....


----------



## rjrudolph (Oct 12, 2012)

I was just going to get it there just cause i was going to be there any way. But I had no idea it was that much trouble. I was thinking you could just fill out the paper work at the cabelas and be done with it like how purchasing a firearm at a gun show is bought. So if you buy it online would you have to do the paper work at an FFL beforehand in order for them to ship it or would you do it once it got there?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

You would do it once it got there, and whatever the waiting period is in FL.


rjrudolph said:


> I was just going to get it there just cause i was going to be there any way. But I had no idea it was that much trouble. I was thinking you could just fill out the paper work at the cabelas and be done with it like how purchasing a firearm at a gun show is bought. So if you buy it online would you have to do the paper work at an FFL beforehand in order for them to ship it or would you do it once it got there?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Order the gun online, have it shipped to your FFL, wrap the gun up like a present, bring the gun to your in-laws, act all surprised when you open it.

Unless you're flying, in which case don't wrap it, declare it when you get to the airport, then wrap it when you get there.

Or just buy the thing now and don't bother taking it with you at all.

*Ordering a firearm from Cabela's*

How do I order a gun from Cabela's?

Guns can be purchased by doing the following:

Purchases can be made through one of our Retail Stores *or it can be shipped to an FFL license-holder for delivery to the buyer.*
A signed copy of the receiving dealer's Federal Firearms License (FFL) must be mailed, faxed or emailed to Cabela's and received before the order can be processed.
The dealer will complete the required state and federal transfer paperwork and background check.
Any fees charged by the dealer for the weapon transfer are paid to the dealer by the purchaser.
The purchase price and shipping are paid to Cabela's before the weapon is shipped.
A Federal background check of the customer must be passed before possession can occur.
Orders for a cartridge firing gun must be placed through our Catalog Gun Department, (800-237-8888) or can be mailed, faxed or emailed along with the signed copy of the FFL to: Cabela's Inc, Attention: C/R Gun Department, One Cabela Drive, Sidney, NE 69160-1001 email to [email protected].
Cabela's does not sell or send firearms, firearms parts (including scopes), ammunition, or reloading supplies to foreign countries. This includes air guns, blow guns, paintball guns and blackpowder firearms.


----------



## rjrudolph (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks Todd. I had no idea it was that much trouble. I think it is just much easier to just buy the gun and get the extra mag and holster separate.


----------

